# Subwoofers only work through radio balance



## audivid (Nov 17, 2009)

My subwoofers used to work just fine and then I took them out for about a year and when I went to install them back into the same car and into the exact same wiring, they only work with the balance shift to the left or right. I have to turn the balance knob to the left or right in order for the subs to work with power. They'll work with an even balance but it sounds like there is no power to it but when i turn the knob, thats when the bass really kicks in. What is wrong? It cant be the wiring because it never changed. All I did was put electrical tape over the wires and they never were touched.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

How are you converting to RCA's? Or are there outlets for them? What you say sounds like something is backwards, try swapping woofer leads see if that fixes it. Also make sure you have a good ground and it is short and tightly bolted to the frame


----------



## audivid (Nov 17, 2009)

I tried to switch the rca cables (nothing) around I checked the ground and it was tightly screwed down. So I dont have a clue as to why this is only powering through the balance. Does the remote wire have anything to do with it? Or what about the speaker wires?


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

It sounds like a phase issue but that shouldn't happen with subwoofers. Your subs are in mono right?


----------

